# Nupital pads?



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

Does any one know if males in D. tinctorius Powder Blue have nupital pads, my major prof told me that they might, which would be a gray area around the thumb and palm region...Any one have any idea if D.tinc Powder Blue even have nupital pads?


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

Nupital pads are generally used to hold on to the female while in amplexus; since D. tinctorius doesn't perform amplexus, my guess would be no. My visual observations agree with that.

-Solly


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

Not good for darts, but nuptial pads are great for sexing tree frogs at shows.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Nuptual pads work on a lot of strongly seasonal breeders with amplexus... its not usually there all year around, only developing during the breeding season and to help grip the females... espseically important in breeding explosions where other males are trying to wrestle them off for a chance at the girl!

PDFs are not strongly seasonal breeders... even what we call "seasonal breeders" in this hobby are rather loosely seasonal, not nearly to the degree of the one time only explosive breeders (like our native toads) or frogs that multiple clutch in a short season (mantellas and many treefrogs). PDFs also don't have true amplexus, but rather a complex courtship to get the job done.


----------

